
Sadler Committee Report (1832) – Testimony on Child Labor - steve_g
http://history.hanover.edu/courses/excerpts/111sad.html
======
brudgers
Wikipedia:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sadler_report](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sadler_report)

